# Gecarcinus quadratus- Halloween Crab



## AudreyElizabeth (Feb 19, 2004)

Picked up a small male at the pet store the other day now that I have found a decent care sheet (easyinsects.co.uk).
Now I have another 'pet hole'..... 
It sure is neat to catch it out and about, but it is very timid and bolts back into the burrow first chance. 

I'll post a pic ASAP of this beautiful little fella when I get the chance. 

I've got about six inches of moist sand as substrate, and a critter-keeper that I buried, with a layer of sand and then aquarium gravel that I keep filled with water. You'll see what I'm talking about when I post the picture. I found out post-purchase that my ten gallon tank is *not* water tight, so I had to compromise.  
I've got a heat pad under the water part of the tank, keeps the burrow nice and warm. I think I'll steal my sweetie's digi-cam while he is at work and get a few photos....  

I tried this species a while back, but with no good care info. Now I believe the cause of death was dehydration, because I didn't know that they had to have constant moisture. I just supplied a large shallow water dish with dry sand and a hide.  She was also very shy and reclusive, and most likely didn't like sitting in the dish in plain view. Makes me feel like a putz for the impulse purchase....

Neat species, and I'll post pictures after I get off from work tonight.


----------



## intrepidus6 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have been thinking about getting one of these little guys.  One thing I couldn't figure out from the caresheets I looked at was should I use fresh or salt water?
Thanks!


----------



## StoneTalon56 (Jun 2, 2009)

They are indeed sweet. My friend just gave me his when he moved  ...it had made crazy tunnels all through the dirt in his tank. It's missing a leg but hopefully it will molt soon and get it back.  

Apparently it enjoys pizza crusts.....:?  Little scavenger!


----------



## dtknow (Jun 2, 2009)

Provide them with both in seperate dishes. They cannot survive on pure SW(their hemolymph is about 90 percent the salinity of seawater), but when I found them in Costa Rica they usually were not too far from the coast.

(the above taken from The Biology of Crabs)


----------



## blazetown (Jun 2, 2009)

One of mine just died. I have the purple and orange color form.


----------

